# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  > Ложные срабатывания  >  Kaspersky - Trojan.Win32.Swisyn.agzy

## ludoedushka

Уважаемые специалисты.
У меня есть сомнение в том, что оболочка для программы UPX - "JLC's UPX GUI" (сайт программы http://www.jlc-software.com/index.ph...=programs.html) является зловредом. Несмотря на то, что на virustotal на нее среагировали 9 антивирусов, многие известные антивирусы считают ее безопасной, а ведь программа существует уже много лет.
http://www.virustotal.com/file-scan/...a1e-1285936262
Буду благодарен за помощь в выяснении истины.
P.s.Немного раздражает когда на работе вставляешь свою флешку и Касперский установленный админами без спроса удаляет с нее софт, который за неск. лет (с 2006 г.) использования не был замечен в причинении какого-либо вреда.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Alexey P.

Наверно правильнее обратиться в Касперски Лаб.
Только они смогут пояснить детект этой утили

----------


## ludoedushka

Спасибо за ответ :-)

----------

